# You little maggot!



## noodles (May 21, 2008)

Last night, I watched Full Metal Jacket on blu ray.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 21, 2008)

I like you. Hell, you can come over to my house and fuck my sister!


That movie is worth watching JUST for the Sergeant during training.


----------



## noodles (May 21, 2008)

The making of documentary on the disc was fantastic. Apparently, R Lee Ermey was hired as the technical advisor for the film, and just sort of worked his way into the part. He was tasked with training the actors in close order drill, and would come out in full uniform, just yelling at everyone. Eventually, they just gave him the part and had him help rewrite the first half of the script, since he came up with the most amazingly colorful things on the fly, since he spent two and a half years "under the hat" as a DI at the San Diego Marine Corps recruit depot.






"I'll give you three seconds, just three fucking seconds, to wipe that ridiculous grin off your face, or I will gouge out your eyeballs and skull fuck you!"


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2008)

Vincent D'Onofrio in that movie =


----------



## ajdehoogh (May 21, 2008)

ajdehoogh shudders That movie brings back some "interesting" memories.


----------



## Uber Mega (May 21, 2008)

The first half is brilliant, the rest is...meh.

That drill sergeant sure is one hard amigo!


----------



## noodles (May 21, 2008)

YTMND - The Many Faces of Gunnery Sgt. Hartman


----------



## Groff (May 21, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> The first half is brilliant, the rest is...meh.
> 
> That drill sergeant sure is one hard amigo!



I liked the second half too. It was like two movies in one.

It's kinda hard to imagine the crazy Sargent when watching this:


----------



## canuck brian (May 21, 2008)

I always feel that I exhale and relax after the first half of the movie. It's just so intense.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 21, 2008)

We used to play a drinking game to this film, I cant remember the rules exactly but I think they were "Drink everytime Sgt Hartman is insulting"...so pretty much it was a barrage of drinking the first time you meet his character 

Also, here's a remix thing me and a mate made when we were 18 and bored:


[NWS]


[Edit] Music video wasn't made by me...in fact I found out about it a month ago, my mate made it


----------



## noodles (May 21, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> so pretty much it was a barrage of drinking the first time you meet his character



You are pukes! You're the lowest form of life on Earth. You are not even human fucking beings! You are nothing but unorganized grabasstic pieces of amphibian shit!


----------



## Lee (May 21, 2008)

I watched a clip of it on Youtube, and for the past few days I've had the urge to walk up to someone and scream "DO YOU SUCK DICKS!?!?!"


----------



## gaunten (May 21, 2008)

"looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack o' your mamas ass and ended up a brown stain on the mattress!!"

I watched this movie a month or two ago with my girlfriend and a couple of her friends, and when the first half ends someone says "so, who thinks he deserved it?"
and litterally everybody except me thought "gomer" did the right thing...
do I need to mention they all are commies to the bone 
(including my GF)


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2008)

noodles said:


> Last night, I watched Full Metal Jacket on_* blu ray*_.



Welcome to the winning team, comrade! 



gaunten said:


> I watched this movie a month or two ago with my girlfriend and a couple of her friends, and when the first half ends someone says "so, who thinks he deserved it?"
> and litterally everybody except me thought "gomer" did the right thing...
> do I need to mention they all are commies to the bone
> (including my GF)



Silence bourgeois piiiiig!!! 




j/k


----------



## XEN (May 21, 2008)

"I bet you could suck a golfball through a garden hose." I love that line. R Lee Ermey rules. Hard. My pop was a marine sniper in WWII and Ermey reminds me a lot of him.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2008)

My favourite bit in that film was in the second half when the soldiers were getting interviewed. 

Private Joker - "I wanted to see exotic Vietnam... the crown jewel of Southeast Asia. I wanted to meet interesting and stimulating people of an ancient culture... and kill them. I wanted to be the first kid on my block to get a confirmed kill!"


----------



## Vegetta (May 21, 2008)

Gunny played (surprise) a DI in another movie The Boys In Company C The Boys in Company C (1978)

Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: That's enough; get on your feet. Private Pyle you had best square your ass away and start shitting me Tiffany cufflinks or I will definitely fuck you up!


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 21, 2008)

nobody else found this a disturbing revelation as to how fucked up Vietnam really was?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 22, 2008)

That's one of my favorite movies of all time. You could love that movie just for the quotes alone.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2008)

The coolest thing about Ermey. Most of that shit was ad-libbed


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> nobody else found this a disturbing revelation as to how fucked up Vietnam really was?



Apocalypse Now took care of that.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 22, 2008)

^ This man has good taste in cinema.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ This man has good taste in cinema.



Charlie don't surf.


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Apocalypse Now took care of that.



that movie was fantastic too. I guess when i watched it, i didn't really think of it the same way. I just saw Full Metal Jacket like 2 months ago. And i was told before i watched it that it was supposed to be a pretty honest portrayal from the soldier's side of things.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> that movie was fantastic too. I guess when i watched it, i didn't really think of it the same way. I just saw Full Metal Jacket like 2 months ago. And i was told before i watched it that it was supposed to be a pretty honest portrayal from the soldier's side of things.



Apocalypse Now captured a bit more of the lawlessness and insanity, both are absolute classic Vietnam movies, along with "Good Morning Vietnam"


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> ...both are absolute classic Vietnam movies, along with "Good Morning Vietnam"



That film was incredible. Hilariously funny and there were serious bits in it too so it's all good.

Now I just need to go out and find that film again.


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> nobody else found this a disturbing revelation as to how fucked up Vietnam really was?



Kubrick never intended it to be a movie about Vietnam. It is about war and the human condition, and yes, it is seriously fucked up.


----------



## Groff (May 23, 2008)

noodles said:


> Kubrick never intended it to be a movie about Vietnam. It is about war and the human condition



That's why I liked the second half of the movie too. Ignoring the fact that it was vietnam, it still had a message.


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2008)

"You write 'Born to Kill' on your helmet and you wear a peace button. What's that supposed to be, some kind of sick joke?!"


----------



## XEN (May 23, 2008)

noodles said:


> Kubrick never intended it to be a movie about Vietnam. It is about war and the human condition, and yes, it is seriously fucked up.


Yeah, the Deer Hunter kinda hit home in that department too.


----------



## auxioluck (May 23, 2008)

Vietnam isn't funny, but....


"Your days of finger fucking Mary Jane Rotten Crotch through her little pretty pink panties are over!!!!!"


----------

